# Glow Juice? Anyone made it?



## haunted hollows

I have a question, anyone hear ever made glow juice? Or have any suggestions for glow juice?

I have a table were the candy will be Halloween night and I want to make all my potion bottles glow. Rather than buy a crap load of glow sticks and cut them up I was wondering if anyone has made the juice themselves?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## joker

Check out this thread:
Household item that will react to Black or UV lighting


----------



## haunted hollows

Thanks for the link that is great information, however I won't have access to a black light or electrical source. Thats why I was thinking the glow stick stuff good looking out Joker!!!!


----------



## Revenant

The fluid that will actually glow is made of specialized chemicals that are just plain expensive and hard to find. Going with flourescent/UV is about the best way. 

If you don't want to invest in a blacklight though... I've seen this done: On your table, have a box with a cloth of some kind over it maybe, this will be the stand for your potion bottles. Where each bottle is sitting, there's a hole in the box and cloth under the bottle, and a light in the box. Make sure you use LEDs or flourescent or something else cool (a computer box fan venting air through it wouldn't hurt either), you don't want to start a fire! Looking down at the bottles you'll be able to see that its light shining up through, but from straight on the bottles of liquid will be nicely lit up. I acted at a home haunt for a couple years where they lit up all the beakers in the Mad Lab that way and it was pretty cool.

D'OH! Just reread the part where you won't have electric. Then definitely use LED's with their own batteries. You can find LED booklights, battery included, at the dollar tree. Each bottle gets its own light.


----------



## WolfbaneManor

Highliter's.

A normal hightliter will glow under a blacklight.You take the spongey part out of it and drop it down into the water and let it sit overnight.

Found that on the Moster Page of Halloween Project Links.


----------



## Doc Doom

I've heard that Mountain Dew is supposed to glow when mixed with hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. I tried but couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Doc Doom

From http://www.glow-sticks.org/rom

10. What chemicals are in a glow light?
The glow light is made of two parts which when mixed together create the chemical reaction which makes them glow.

4g sodium carbonate 
0.2 g luminol 
0.5 g ammonium carbonate 
0.4 g copper sulfate pentahydrate approx. 1 litre of distilled water. 
50 ml of 3% hydrogen peroxide approx. 1 litre of distilled water.


----------



## Revenant

Doc Doom said:


> I've heard that Mountain Dew is supposed to glow when mixed with hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. I tried but couldn't get it to work.


That mountain dew trick is one of those YouTube bull**** hoaxes that TubieTrolls inexplicably post to get people to waste time trying things that don't work. There is no chemical in any of those things that is capable of luminescence.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

WolfbaneManor said:


> Highliter's.
> 
> A normal hightliter will glow under a blacklight.You take the spongey part out of it and drop it down into the water and let it sit overnight.
> 
> Found that on the Moster Page of Halloween Project Links.


I've done this and it worked great for us!


----------



## cindyt7

I've read flat tonic water glows. I haven't tried it yet. I think the highlighter left in water is prob your best bet if you have no black lights to use.


----------



## Revenant

The tonic water does glow a pale blue, it's very cool. But of course it needs a black light and hh said he didn't have electrical hookup where the setup will be.

Then again, there are UV LEDs that can be battery powered... dunno where to get them locally. I got mine from Hong Kong and I think they ship their stuff over here by rowboat. No time left.


----------



## Dark Lord

Them slow boats from hong kong are made in china..........only 1 oar.......or maybe due to inferior materials & labor,it sank........


----------



## NickG

hi-lighter fluid with no black light, and with black light:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

interesting idea! i may use that sometime!


----------



## haunted hollows

I like the highlighter even without the blacklight, I think I will go with that. I think I am also going to cut up a glo - stick and see how far I can cut it down with water before it will stop glowing. I will let everyone know how it comes out.


----------



## Evil Willow

*Yes, you can make glowing liquid.*

Yes, you can make glowing liquid.
You can buy a higher concentration of 30% H2o2 (hydrogen peroxide) and mix it with bleach/chlorine. Search the net for the exact recipe. I saw this on tv just the other day. It's not a thing for kids to do and you have to wear gloves but it is a high school science experiment.
30% H2O2 is available at any chemical supply store or on the net and it's not that expensive at all. And if you dump it on your hand guess what happens??? Nothing! You get a little tingle and your hands get dry for a day or two but that's it. I use the stuff all around my house for cleaning. It's actually a green product.

As with all experiments DONT BE STUPID! Wear gloves and protective eye-wear.
And don't seal the container you put this liquid in unless you know what you are doing.

I'm going to try this experiment this week and I'll let you know. It looked fairly safe on tv but the guy was wearing gloves and eye-wear while mixing it.

Here is a link:
http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2008-07/quantum-physics-glass

The say not to try this at home which I agree with what chemicals they are using. But using drug store H2O2 and bleach is not very dangerous. Just make sure there is NO Ammonia in the bleach. Very dangerous.
I have a product called peroxyclean that is a 30% H2O2 solution that I'm going to mix with regular bleach and see how that works. 
I'm a safety person so I'm not worried about me but if you try this for yourself please be careful and do this outside.
Plenty of info on the net about it. Search hydrogen peroxide and bleach.

Good luck : )


----------



## Evil Willow

And another link for other chemical geeks like me.

http://mattson.creighton.edu/Cl2/


----------



## halloweenguy

http://www.blacklight.com/items/CYI431

Hook this up to a 12volt car jump start battery box - example
Amazon.com: 900-Amp Jump Starter / Air Compressor / Work Light; Recharge DC or AC: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41n739yawCL


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

If I didn't have access to electricity, I'd get one of these portable black lights that run on batteries:

Amazon.com: Portable Handheld 6 Inch Ultraviolet Blacklight: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@310R7J2KCZL

There are lots of things that glow in black light:

• Highlighter markers - tend to glow the color of the marker, so pop out the cores and soak in water for a nice range.
• White paper is treated with fluorescent compounds to help it appear brighter and therefore whiter. Sometimes forgery of historical documents can be detected by placing them under a black light to see whether or not they fluoresce. White paper made post-1950 contains fluorescent chemicals while older paper doesn't.
• Petroleum jelly, such as Vaseline, glows a bright blue color under a fluorescent light.
• Club Soda or Tonic Water. The bitter flavoring of tonic water is due to the presence of quinine, which glows blue-white when placed under a black light.
• Body Fluids  Many body fluids contain fluorescent molecules. Forensic scientists use ultraviolet lights at crime scenes to find blood, urine, or semen (all fluorescent).
• Vitamin A and the B vitamins thiamine, niacin, and riboflavin are strongly fluorescent. Try crushing a vitamin B-12 tablet and dissolving it in vinegar. The solution will glow bright yellow under under a black light.
• Chlorophyll makes plants green, but it fluoresces a blood red color. Grind some spinach or swiss chard in a small amount of alcohol (e.g., vodka or everclear) and pour it through a coffee filter to get chlorophyll extract (you keep the part that stays on the filter, not the liquid). You can see the red glow using a black light or even a strong fluorescent bulb, such as an overhead projector lamp, which (you guessed it) gives off ultraviolet light.
• Manufacturers purposely include fluorescent additives in antifreeze fluid so that black lights can be used to find antifreeze splashes to help invesitagors reconstruct automobile accident scenes.
• Some of the whiteners in detergent work by making your clothing a bit fluorescent. Even though clothing is rinsed after washing, residues on white clothing cause it to glow bluish-white under a black light. Blueing agents and softening agents often contain fluorescent dyes, too. The presence of these molecules sometimes causes white clothing to appear blue in photographs.
• Tooth Whiteners. Whiteners and some enamels contain compounds that glow blue to keep teeth from appearing yellow.
• Some Minerals and Gems. Fluorescent rocks include fluorite, calcite, gypsum, ruby, talc, opal, agate, quartz, and amber. Minerals and gemstones are most commonly made fluorescent or phosphorescent due to the presence of impurities. The Hope Diamond, which is blue, phosphoresces red for several seconds after exposure to shortwave ultraviolet light.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see Evil Willow has been banned, but I feel compelled to comment on the 30% hydrogen peroxide statement for those who may be reading the thread now. It is not harmless and it can give you a painful burn if it gets on your skin and you don't realize it's there. I used to work with it in a lab setting and have personal experience with getting such a burn.

Drugstore hydrogen peroxide is typically about a 3% concentration - makes a BIG difference.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i found that just normal washing machine liquid detergent glows under a black light. try it ou


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i found that just normal washing machine liquid detergent glows under a black light. try it ou


A little goes a looooong way! Trust me on that. We used to do that when I managed a Spencer's Gifts. It looked great, but clean up was a royal pain in the keister!


----------



## Gory Corey

I just got samples of a submersible LED tealight, and was planning on checking it out with regular and neon food dyes this weekend (figure my son Avery will love that), I will update the thread if the results are any good.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've used submersible tea lights for a few years now. You can get them in many single colors or a multi-colored unit. Here's a sample of what the submersible tealight looks like with an ultrasonic mister.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, that looks great. The tea light looks eerie. Is it just a small cauldron on it's side? How did you suspend the skull? 

Where can I find the submersible tea lights?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Haunti, that looks great. The tea light looks eerie. Is it just a small cauldron on it's side? How did you suspend the skull?
> 
> Where can I find the submersible tea lights?


The cauldron is medium sized - something like 14 inches in diameter. The skull is hanging from fishing line.

I name brand of the light I bought was Floralytes. They range from $2 to $2.50 each. Just goggle for Floralytes.


----------



## Zombies R Us

I too have tried the highlighter pen trick and it works even without the black light (although it really ramps up the glow if you add one). I find the yellow highlighter works the best and it doesn't matter if it's high end or from the dollar store. I mix beakers of fluid with mason jars that have those expandable toys you get at a dollar store (snake, grub or the like) that grow in water. I add a suitable creepy label I make from clip art and it looks even better. If you make it look like an old specimen label from a lab by giving the mysterious contents a latin name. Brush on some coffee like a stain to age the label and have it distressed or peeling as if it's been sitting on some dusty old shelf for years. Make the name of the specimen in latin and voila! Authenticly creepy unknown pickled critter.


----------



## Haasmama

If you know someone that has a "jump box" that you could use for the scene(used for jump starting cars without needing another car battery),find out if it has a 12v accesory port and use that for a vehicle black light that uses a 12v connection. Some of the jump boxes even have standard 110 outlets on them that you could use with a regular black light.

Also, some laundry detergents that are meant for whites (not bleach) will react to UV light. The "bluing" in them is what makes them glow better and brighter.


----------



## The Watcher

The dollar store has these little barrels of something called oil slime. It is bright but has a nice glow to it. It comes in 5 colors. It is great for test tubes and beakers. It would be great for a toxic spill also.For a 1.00 it is hard to beat.


----------



## GOT

You can buy UV LED pen lights at a dollar store or Best Buy. Actually, any blue LED emits a fair amount of UV light. I have used the highlighter-dunked-in-water before and it looks great.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Highlighters work well, bt try denatured or isopropyl alchohol instead of water 4 better results.


----------



## cassietheig

*Submersible Floralytes*

Wholesale Flowers & Supplies has these for $2.20 per piece online. But if you or someone you know lives in or near San Diego (where their store is) you can pick them up in person for $1.50 each (per a phone rep I just spoke to.)

I have a friend who lives in LA and is scheduled to fly in for my party, so I am sending her in to get me some the next time she is in San Diego. 

Their website is www.wholesaleflowersandsupplies.com


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

Tonic, flat or not, will most surely glow under blacklight. Sure you don't have an extension cord?


----------



## PoisonIvy

The highlighter and blacklight thing is something i've done for years! I started doing it when I was in high school. it works GREAT!


----------



## PoisonIvy

Also, check out this website for submersible LED lights. you can use them multiple times too, last up to about 100 hours 
www.aqua-gems.com


----------



## Shadow Realm

The highlighter water will even last awhile, we had a witch scene 2 years ago, we made the water using a highlighter wick for some potion bottles and when we got them out this year they still glowed! I was really surprised!


----------



## haunted canuck

hey people posting just so everone understands THE POSTER HAS NO BLACKLIGHT..stop posting about blacklight options. You can use phosperescent powder it glows in the dark ,the other people posting should understand the difference betwween glow in the dark and UV reactive big difference


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're correct, HC, that the original poster did not have a blacklight at the time, and there are many posts that address possible solutions. However, the additional information is related to the topic and is equally of interest to those who do have a blacklight option.


----------



## Allen H

Im surprised no one has mentioned this yet, but take a look at antifreeze. It glows in broad daylight for no reason.
You could also just buy some glow in the dark paint and thin it down with mineral oil.


----------



## DarkLore

Allen H said:


> Im surprised no one has mentioned this yet, but take a look at antifreeze. It glows in broad daylight for no reason.
> You could also just buy some glow in the dark paint and thin it down with mineral oil.


Actually....there is a reason...

antifreeze glows because manufacturers add flourescent chemicals...used with black lights to track leaks and reconstruct accident scenes.


----------



## Bascombe

Doc Doom said:


> I've heard that Mountain Dew is supposed to glow when mixed with hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. I tried but couldn't get it to work.


I saw that on youtube, but it was a hoax. What they really did was cut a glowstick up and put the glow juice in the cap of the Mt. Dew bottle and shook it up and poured it out.

(I tried it too)


----------



## Bascombe

I know you don't have access to UV light for this, but maybe for those others who do have access, this could work.

My children used to play with bingo daubers years ago. I just found them the other day and have been conducting tests. I googled fluorescent bingo markers and found that they now come in fluorescent colors.

The ink in the markers is very liquidy, almost a water consistency. If you have a black light, this could be a really cheap way to go.

http://www.bingonoveltyworld.com/shopping/pricelist.asp?prid=1466

and they're dirt cheap


----------



## Desmodus

Glow sticks are cheap enough these days, esp when procured from a dollar store.
Why not just buy a bunch and use their juice?

BTW, if you liked the look of "Predator" blood, which glowed, they made it with glow stick chemical and KY jelly.


----------

